# سر مسحة المرضى



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*كنت أقرأ فى أسرار الكنيسة السبعة فأستوقفنى هذا السر :*

*سر مسحة المرضى:
† "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض والرب يقيمه. وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع 5: 14، 15).*


*هل المقصود هنا المرض العضوى ؟*​*ولماذا الزيت ؟ ...هل هو رمز الى شئ ما *
*أم ان فيه سراً ؟*


----------



## bob (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> *هل المقصود هنا المرض العضوى ؟*


*المرض العضوي او المرض النفسي 
*


> *ولماذا الزيت ؟ ...هل هو رمز الى شئ ما *
> *أم ان فيه سراً ؟*


*لان الزيت رمز للفرح والنور واستنارة القلب لان الزيت المستخدم كدواء كما استخدمه السامرى الصالح*​*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *المرض العضوي او المرض النفسي *​​​


*امال الطب بيعمل أية ؟!*


> *لان الزيت رمز للفرح والنور واستنارة القلب لان الزيت المستخدم كدواء كما استخدمه السامرى الصالح*​


 *مزيد من التوضيح لو تكرمت ...أنا مش مسيحى *


----------



## bob (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> *امال الطب بيعمل أية ؟!*


*الا تصدق بالمعجزات !!!*


> *مزيد من التوضيح لو تكرمت ...أنا مش مسيحى *


*هذا هو مثل السامري الصالح
لو10: 30 – 30  
فأجاب يسوع وقال إنسان كان نازلاً من أورشليم إلى أريحا فوقع بين لصوص  فعروه وجرحوه ومضوا وتركوه بين حي وميت فعرض أن كاهناً كان نازلاً في تلك  الطريق فرآه وجاز مقابله وكذلك لاوي أيضاً إذ صار عند المكان جاء ونظر وجاز  مقابله ولكن سامرياً مسافراً جاء إليه ولما رآه تحنن فتقدم وضمد جراحاته  وصب عليها زيتاً وخمراً وأركبه على دابته وأتى به إلى الفندق واعتنى به وفي  الغد لما مضى أخرج دينارين وأعطاهما إلى صاحب الفندق وقال له اعتن به  ومهما أنفقت أكثر فعند رجوعي أوفيك فأي هؤلاء الثلاثة صار قريباً للذي وقع  بين اللصوص فقال الذي صنع معه الرحمة فقال له يسوع اذهب أنت أيضاً واصنع  هكذا.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> *امال الطب بيعمل أية ؟!*


زي مسحة المرضى ، وهذه صلوات ..


----------



## DAWOODx (20 سبتمبر 2011)

1. هذا السر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة وهو لشفاء من امراض النفس والجسد والروح بمغفرة الخطايا وأسسه الرب يسوع له المجد في العهد الجديد وهذا الزيت عباره عن _زيت نقي_ ثم يصلي عليه الكاهن ويوضع فيهم سبع فتائل من القطن ويصلي عليهم سبع صلوات مرتبه منذ عهد الرسل ومتفق عليها من جميع الكنائس الرسوليه ويوقدون سبع فتائل رمز لكمال حلول مواهب الروح القدس لشفاء المريض بأسم الرب يسوع و صلاة الأيمان تشفي المريض.
2. أوصي الرب يسوع له المجد لتلاميذه لاتمام هذا السر عند ارسالهم للكرازة قائلا "واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله" (لو10: 9). "واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم" (مر6 : 13).


----------



## MAJI (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مسحة المرضى ونسميها في العراق مشحة (ربما بالارامية)
نستدعي القسيس للمريض الذي يحتظر والذي فقد الاطباء الامل في شفائه 
وهي صلاة طلبة للشفاء 
وفيها ايضا يعترف المريض اخر اعتراف له للقس ليرتاح والقس بدوره يهيأه روحيا ويشجعه ويزيل عنه مخاوفه من الموت 
والزيت استخدم اضافة الى التطبيب كما في قصة السامري (لكونه مادةطبيعية مفيدة) استخدم  في تعيين الملك الجديد 
وهنا الاستعداد بفرح لقبول الحياة الجديدة 
لانه لاموت في المسيحية بل رقاد وانتظار للقيامة للحياة الابدية مع الرب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

DAWOODx قال:


> 1. هذا السر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة وهو لشفاء من امراض النفس والجسد والروح بمغفرة الخطايا وأسسه الرب يسوع له المجد في العهد الجديد وهذا الزيت عباره عن _زيت نقي_ ثم يصلي عليه الكاهن ويوضع فيهم سبع فتائل من القطن ويصلي عليهم سبع صلوات مرتبه منذ عهد الرسل ومتفق عليها من جميع الكنائس الرسوليه ويوقدون سبع فتائل رمز لكمال حلول مواهب الروح القدس لشفاء المريض بأسم الرب يسوع و صلاة الأيمان تشفي المريض.
> 2. أوصي الرب يسوع له المجد لتلاميذه لاتمام هذا السر عند ارسالهم للكرازة قائلا "واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله" (لو10: 9). "واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم" (مر6 : 13).


*هل افهم من هذه ان الكاهن وحده هو الذى يعرف بتلك الصلوات ومن اجل هذا سُميت بأسرار الكنيسة ؟*
*بمعنى انها درجة كهنوتية لايصل اليها الأنسان العادى ؟*
*تحتاج الى دراسات متخصصة ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *الا تصدق بالمعجزات !!!*


 *اصدق بالمعجزات ...*
*ولكن هل تغنى عن الطب ؟ ...هل نستغنى عن الطبيب فى انتظار المعجزة ام كلاهما يسيران بجوار بعضهما البعض ؟*
*مزيد من التوضيح :*
*لو ان هناك رجل ( على أى دين آخر ) مريض يذهب للطبيب والى جوار ذلك يدعو لنفسه بالشفاء وبالصلاة ...او أهله ...*
*ما هو الفرق هنا بين الصلوات المعتادة وسر مسحة المرضى ؟؟*
*هل هى الطقوس التى تُمارس ؟*
*أم هى معجزة تحدث داخل تلك الطقوس ؟؟*


----------



## DAWOODx (20 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل افهم من هذه ان الكاهن وحده هو الذى يعرف بتلك الصلوات ومن اجل هذا سُميت بأسرار الكنيسة ؟                           فعلا الكاهن لوحده لانه عمله ليس اكتر من ذلك, وسميت بأسرار الكنيسة ,لانها تعمل بعمل الروح القدس.*
> *بمعنى انها درجة كهنوتية لايصل اليها الأنسان العادى ؟*
> *تحتاج الى دراسات متخصصة ؟ انها فعلا تحتاج الى كليه واسمها الكلية الاكليريكية ,,هذه الكلية للدخول للدرجة الكهنوتية.. *


 _لانها تعمل بالروح القدس._


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

DAWOODx قال:


> _لانها تعمل بالروح القدس._


*الجزئية دى اتفهمت ..*
*بأى لغة تُمارس هذه الطقوس ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بالعربية والقبطية ... لا مشكلة ، ولو بلغات اخرى تمارس بها ..


----------



## MAJI (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة لمعجزات المسحة 
فهناك من مُسح في حياته عدة مرات 
فهذا معناه ان هناك معجزات في المسحة 
وصلاة الكاهن وايمان المريض يعملان معا
فالسيد المسيح نفسه عندما كان يشفي مريض يقول له
(ايمانك خلصك) او (ايمانك شفاك)
وقال ايضا (كلما اجتمع اثنان او اكثر باسمي اكون انا ثالثهم)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا شاهدت فيديو المنتقبة التى كانت بالكنيسة وغيرها من المريضات اللائى شفين على يد الكاهن لحظتها ( حسب الفيديو ) *
*هل هذا يدخل تحت سر مسحة المرضى ؟*
*ام كانت صلوات عامة ؟ ...ام أجتماع عام ؟*
*هل تمارس على المسيحى وغيره ؟؟ كما شاهدت ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بالعربية والقبطية ... لا مشكلة ، ولو بلغات اخرى تمارس بها ..


بالنسبة للفيديو كان الكاهن يتكلم بلغة عربية واضحة بألفظ مفهومة وربما باللهجة المصرية ...
هل تعتبر هذه صلوات ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> بالنسبة للفيديو كان الكاهن يتكلم بلغة عربية واضحة بألفظ مفهومة وربما باللهجة المصرية ...
> هل تعتبر هذه صلوات ؟



هل تقصد القمص مكاري يونان ؟؟


----------



## jesus_son012 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> بالنسبة للفيديو كان الكاهن يتكلم بلغة عربية واضحة بألفظ مفهومة وربما باللهجة المصرية ...
> هل تعتبر هذه صلوات ؟



يا اخى عبود الصلاة فى المسيحية ليست محددة بلغة معينة يعنى يجوز الصلاة باى لغة كانت


----------



## The Antiochian (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي الغالي مسحة المرضى وأي سر يمارس وفقاً للغة الطقس حسب البلد ، وليس هناك لغة محددة .*
*وهي لغفران الخطايا أكثر منها للشفاء ، فمغفورة لك خطاياك أهم من قم واحمل سريرك وامش .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل تقصد القمص مكاري يونان ؟؟


 مش عارف 
ومش فاكر مين فيكم اللى حط الفيديو ...غالبا انت ...
هو فى كنيسة فى مصر والكاهن عمل مع راجل واتنين ستات واحدة محجبة والتانية منقبة قلعت النقاب ...
ومش فاكر كان فى اى موضوع ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الغالي مسحة المرضى وأي سر يمارس وفقاً للغة الطقس حسب البلد ، وليس هناك لغة محددة .*
> *وهي لغفران الخطايا أكثر منها للشفاء ، فمغفورة لك خطاياك أهم من قم واحمل سريرك وامش .*


 وصلت دى
هل هى صلوات محددة  ؟ ولكن بلغة البلد التى تقام فيه ؟
ام هى حسب رؤية الكاهن ؟ باعتبارها سر ؟
*هضطر اوضح اسلاميا علشان أوصل سؤالى أسهل :*
حاجة كده زى سورة يس مثلا مخصصة للصداع (!!) ومخصصة لداء البطن او اى حاجة فيها أوجاع ...ولكنها تقرأ طبعا بلغة القرآن ...على كوباية مية ويشربها العيان 
وجعلنا من أيديهم سداً تقرأ على العدو (مثلا) ..
*سر مسحة المرضى فيه حاجة تشبه الكلام ده ؟؟*
*قراءات محددة يعنى ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> مش عارف
> ومش فاكر مين فيكم اللى حط الفيديو ...غالبا انت ...
> هو فى كنيسة فى مصر والكاهن عمل مع راجل واتنين ستات واحدة محجبة والتانية منقبة قلعت النقاب ...
> ومش فاكر كان فى اى موضوع ...


يبقى هوّ


لا دي مالهاش علاقة بسر مسحة المرضى ، دي مواهب روحية كتير ، لو عايز اشرحها لك ابقى اشرحها ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> باعتبارها سر ؟


لا عزيزي ، كلمة " سر " لا تعني شيء " سري " يقوم به الكاهن ولا يعرفه الآخرين ، لا ، كلمة " سر " تعني ان هناك بركة روحية تُعطى للمُصَلى عليه وهذا البركة غير مرئية  ...

ولكن الصلوات نفسها معروفة ومكتوبة ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يبقى هوّ
> 
> 
> لا دي مالهاش علاقة بسر مسحة المرضى ، دي مواهب روحية كتير ، لو عايز اشرحها لك ابقى اشرحها ..


*طبعا تشرحها لى لو تكرمت *
*وهل لها علاقة بالروح القدس ؟*


----------



## MAJI (21 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> وصلت دى
> هل هى صلوات محددة ؟ ولكن بلغة البلد التى تقام فيه ؟
> ام هى حسب رؤية الكاهن ؟ باعتبارها سر ؟
> *هضطر اوضح اسلاميا علشان أوصل سؤالى أسهل :*
> ...


هل هى صلوات محددة ؟ ولكن بلغة البلد التى تقام فيه ؟
ام هى حسب رؤية الكاهن ؟ باعتبارها سر ؟
هي صلاة كاي صلاة 
جوهرها طلبة من الرب 
والاباء منذ القديم قد كتبوا واختاروا انسب الكلمات لتريح المريض.
وهي ليست ايات من الكتاب المقدس قد تحتوي ايات لكنها صلاة وتضرع من انسان الى الله.
وليست مثل الثعويذة ترديد كلام معين بدليل انها ليست موحدة عند مسيحيي العالم .
ولايوجد صلاة للبطن واخرى للصداع ووو مثل سورة ياسين ,
هي صلاة طلب شفاء روحي وجسدي 
وهذا مايحتاجه اي مريض


----------

